# Scibor Miniatures Celtic Armour - Space Wolves?



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

The armour I'm talking about cane be found [a href="http://sciborminiatures.com/i/conversion_parts/big/celtic_armours_set_01.jpg"]here[/a] 

Has anybody seen it used for Space Wolves? I'm considering buying them and painting them up for a bit of fun. Scibor also do Celtic shoulder pads and ever other armour sets which I can see looking great. I'm about to go measure Space Marines/Terminators to see how tall they are model wise in comparison to the 33mm (Probably more like 40mm with a head) Scibor models.


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

Scibor do make some cool stuff and alos check Micro Art Studio... also from poland.

just be aware that these are not like the kits from GW and require a lot more work just to build them.

but good enought when done.

if you do buy some, post some pics when they are painted.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

What do you mean that they are harder to put together?


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

the casts are decent, but when i ordered them, and tried to use them with standard marine parts, helmets, arms, n stuff i realised they are not "plug n play".
they are designed to look like alternative marine armour but as they are not part of the original GW kits, they can require some extra work to get the looks and poses you want. 

also the shoulder pad kits can be a little off with size. especially from micro art studios, i got some of these :::








::: they are a little too big even for termies, some people may be ok with them but they just look overpowering, but i did get them looking good by filing and sanding the basic shape down to fit. also they are not pads like GW pads that just fit snuggly over the arm shoulder, they are solid right through, and the GW arms need cutting and pinning.

Although the bases from micro art are the best resin bases ive ever bought.

while the conversion parts from scibor, like ::: 








required a lot of sanding on the back to make the panel even, flat and smooth. oh... when i say sanding, i mean 5 sheets of sand paper and it wasnt a job that could be done in your house as the resin dust is very bad for you and any pets and there is a lot of it.

they are good extras for your models but as they aint GW they will require some work to get them right.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm not going to be using these as extras. a more accurate description of what I hope to do is use GW parts as extras for my Scibor minis. I'll be buying The bodies, legs and shoulder pads and then shoving arms/heads on them all from Space Wolves. This will cost me about $50 - £35? I'm using CMoN prices - The set of 5 bodies only comes to about $1.50 more expensive for CMoN but Shipping might be a lot more. Any advice?


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

CMoN ship Scibor Monstrous from the US? seems strange they would sell Scibor minis themselves.

I may be wrong but they probably only generate business for Scibor and take a commission with the actual order being sent from Poland.

if that was the case then just go with the cheapest really.

either way your project sounds cool. will be good to see finished.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm not sure which they do; I'll have to check shipping costs.


----------

